# Bovine Colostrum



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

I just spent the last 4 hours on the NCBI website looking for information on Bovine Colostrum and gastrointestinal problems.

To be honest, I was very skeptical at first. I have an aversion to being 'sold' something, I want to see the research, thus I ended up on the NCBI website. Frankly, the more I dug for information, the more I started to realize that this bovine colostrum may play a helpful role for gastrointestinal disorders.

So, if we eliminate the emulsifiers from processed foods (that cause inflammation), and eliminate the other sources of damage to the bacteria in our gut from chlorine, mouthwash, toothpaste, NSAIDS, PPIs, products with Roundup in them, and sugars, and then take a bovine colostrum supplement, and also eat a diet high in fresh fruits and fresh vegetables, plus a big variety of good probiotic foods such sauerkraut, Miso, Kefir, Kombachu, etc. what will be the outcome ?

Please, study the abstract, and the complete paper, before rushing to judgement.

http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/72/1/5.long

[ Colostrum and milk-derived peptide growth factors for the treatment of gastrointestinal disorders 1'2'3'4

I was surprised, I figured the person that led me start this research was just trying to sell me something, so like I usually do, I look for research from professionals that have no monetary interest.

What are your thoughts ?


----------



## biswh (Apr 14, 2019)

Did you ever end up trying this out?


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Well, it's been three years since I made this post.

As best as I can remember, I did more research into bovine colostrum and realized that the research wasn't that conclusive. Independent research didn't find any benefit, if I remember correctly. (Hence, I regret not doing more research, before I made this post.







)

There was research that was paid for by the company manufacturing the product, which shown good results. But, for myself I have to see independent research.

If you are interested in it, please see what the research says. Read as many studies as you can find on it. Follow good independent research.

Some people have tried FMTs and not with good results. I can't help but wonder if enough of them were done to be effective, and/or their donor was not the best donor, for them. Also, a recent report came out stating that a patient died from an FMT. I can't help but wonder if they were screened and tested properly, or not. I found the report on Google News, search: microbiome

I also keep wondering what Dr Borody does in order to achieve an 80% success rate in reversing IBS-D, as reported by Alanna Collen in her book, "10% Human" . Perhaps it's proprietary information, and this is why others are not as successful ?

I continue to do fine and am able to eat what ever I want, except for dairy products which I only occasionally try. We continue to learn more and more about the human microbiome, and yes, there is a blood microbiome, lung microbiome and a brain microbiome (just look for the research). The placenta used to be thought of as sterile but more research has now proven that wrong. We live in a bacteria world. They vastly outnumber us. It's time we adjust our way of thinking. There has been research done about an armpit microbiome transplant. It changed the bacteria of the armpit, and the recipient had a less stinky armpit (like their donor). They are doing microbiome transplant for dogs, if I remember correctly.

I continue to ask doctors if they have ever heard of the microbiome, and many give me a puzzled look (they have never heard of it). But, at least it is starting to be taught (just a little bit) in nursing school.

Anyway, early retirement is awesome and I need to get to some other things today.


----------

